# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Primobolan

## PTbyJason

Primobolan 

metenolone acetate

Molecular Weight: 344.493

----------


## PTbyJason

primobolan

----------


## PTbyJason

Schering primo

----------


## PTbyJason

more primo

----------


## PTbyJason

primo again

----------


## omega 44

The Schering primo (4 in a row, 1st pic)
posted at 09-22-2003,05:16pm

From what i hear and researched, the famous 11081A# is fake, so watch out

----------


## dablade

Hey PTbyJason lot p068A from Spain is fake check exp date should not be written in words.

 :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## redvette

anyone have any pics of primo with a capital "M" in black and red? Mine has...
USO VETERINARIO
MEDI PRIMO
100
10ML
LOTE NO. 100
FECHA DE CARDUCIDAD 09 2010 on vial

LOTE NO. 200
FECHA DE CARDUCIDAD 03 2011 on box

Black FLIP OFF top

who makes this?

----------


## mhi

i have a primo as the picture in part1 .what is it orginal?

----------


## mhi

i send another picture.please give to me for buy this product or no

----------

